# Tahoe Sierra Century Ride Report



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I rode the Tahoe Sierra Century out of Squaw Valley, CA on Saturday and thought I'd post a ride report and some pictures. My wife got me a Sony Cybershot DSC-W7 (is that a plug?) for our first anniversary so I had a lot of fun learning to shoot pics on the fly. I've got to warn everyone that these aren't exactly artistic and combined with the cold numbed fingers I think I was lucky to get as many clear pics as I did. Anyway, here's the report.

The ride began in Squaw Valley Village and had a lunch/half way point at Cisco Grove, California. We decided to do the 64 miler as we weren't sure if we would have time to do the 100 and the temps being as cold as they were I don't think we were too enthusiastic to do longer. I signed up my wife and I only a couple days ahead of time and actually wish we had signed up for the 100 after it was all done. The ride itself wasn't too bad with a total climb of only 2,500' and one major pass. Here's a description from their website "2,500' vertical gain. Starts in Squaw Valley, follows the Truckee River to Truckee, then 5 miles alongside Donner Lake. A strenuous climb up Old Hwy 40 to Donner Summit provides incredible views along the way. Descend to our lunch stop at Cisco Grove. Turn around and return the way you came, this time enjoying an exhilarating descent to Donner Lake and a 15-mile flat finish back to Squaw Valley".

Anyway, when we started the weather was looking rather tempermental. Low lying clouds, snow on the peaks, and temps around 36-38 degrees. Pretty darn cold this early in the season for us. My wife and I wore our fall riding gear and layered up to stay warm. The ride was very well supported with some fantastic home baked cookies that the wives had baked. Each stop had plenty of the cookies, variety of food, and other baked goods. I was impressed by the rest stops and the volunteers running them. My wife and I both want to give kudos to the women running the lunch stop. They were under constant assault by hundreds of hornets trying to eat the roast beef sandwiches. Man, I would have taken off screaming. Anyway, the pics are below. Enjoy.

Pic 1 and 2: Ominous clouds and cold. I think the most common phrase being uttered around us was "oh my god it's cold!". My wife thought we were nuts and wanted to sit in a village restaurant in front of a fire.

Pic 2 and 3: Heading down Highway 89 into the town of Truckee after leaving Squaw Valley. The Truckee River winds down along the road here and the fall colors were beginning to show. Very beautiful. Fun kayaking when the water is flowing out of Tahoe. My fingers were so cold the shots are a little blurry.

Pic 5: Our friend J heading into the modern part of Truckee. Pretty town with an awesome location but becoming too Bay Areaized for my taste.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Towards Donner Lake*

After passing through Truckee we headed almost due west paralleling I-80 on Donner Pass Road. This is old Highway 40 and after winding around Donner Lake it climbs up and over old Donner Pass to Sugar Bowl Ski Resort. The climb is stead and you gain a lot of altitude in a hurry. Lots of people were dumping layers as they heated up in the sunshine.

Pic 1: Riding around Donner Lake. Way too many tourists ignoring the congested signs and deciding to drive by us. I got brushed by an RV. That spooked me a little but I didn't go down.

Pic2: It was cold enough that they had started a couple of fires in the BBQ pits to let people warm their toes and fingers. Lots of people were taking advantage of this. I don't blame 'em.

Pic3: The food at the first stop about 20 miles in. Yummy. The cookies were the best part. I love home made baked goods. My wife made fun of how many I ate. She couldn't believe I didn't get sick. J just knows I'm nuts, so no big deal.

Pic4: The one picture of me. Thought I might as well post a shot since my wife is being featured. 

Pic5: Old Highway 40, the climb begins. It winds up through blasted granite to an old bridge at the top. Awesome fun ride with great views.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Up and over Highway 40 - what a view*

I really like the old 40 route. It isn't so long that you're breathing too hard to admire the view. Donner Lake down below always looks beautiful. Also some great rock climbing up here if you are into it. Lots of climbers (sorry no pics though).

Pic 1: You can see the bridge which is nearly at the top way out in the distance. This bridge is really cool and they just restored it. A good goal to ride to.

Pic 2: Riding up the pass towards the top. You start out in the trees but rapidly come out into the open. With the sun being out the temps were becoming more tolerable and we had to stop to strip off gear. We really wish we had left it at the rest stop. Oh well.

Pic 3: View of Highway 40 half way to the top. Most people were doing fine, others were stopping to rest and enjoy the view.

Pic 4: Heading to the top along the cliff faces. Hope no rocks come loose.

Pic 5: Looking back at Donner Lake and Truckee. The picture doesn't do it justice.

Pic 6: The Old Man of the Mountain. This guy actually cracked me up. He had beat us to the top and stripped off his shoes to let his feet steam out. He laughed a lot when I took the pic. I think he had the right idea but we kept going. I knew there were cookies waiting for me at the top. Yum.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Up and over the top.*

At the top of the old pass is the bridge. Just the way it stands out makes it so cool I guess. You can see it from far down in the valley and it always seems to weather the worst the mountains can throw at it.

Pic1 & 2: The Bridge stands strong.

Pic 3: The SAG station at the top of the pass. Yessss. . .more cookies! I actually felt the rest stop should have been a few miles further on as we just ate 20 minutes before but I wasn't complaining too loudly. They had a cop stopping traffic up there. That was nice. The guy was also guarding a huge hole in the ground. I think he was pretty bored.

Pic 4: On the way down the back side. And you thought roller bladers were bad? Look at this obstacle! These guys practice for the snow season by riding on these. They actually go pretty darn fast. I think I'll pass though.

Pic 5: just me and my shadow.

Pic 6: When I was a teenager this was a favorite swimming hole on the Yuba River. Lots of naturally polished granite slides, deep diving holes, and nice water. Spent many summer days up here.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Towards Cisco Grove and Lunch*

After crossing over the top and riding through Soda Springs you drop down towards Cisco Grove. There is constant downhill grade here that your mind notes might not be so fun on the way back with a full stomache. Too bad I didn't remember that. Almost a constant drift all the way down. Without pedalling I was maintaining 30 mph. Woo hoo.

Pic 1: The Descent through the trees.

Pic 2: Looking back towards Soda Springs where Interstate 80 crosses the Yuba. More swimming holes and natural slides. Too bad it was so cold. Could have been refreshing.

Pic 3: Took this pic because it shows the smoke coming out of the chimney. Definitely cold enough to need a fire. Nice and homey inside I'm sure.

Pic 4: The lunch stop. These women were brave! The hornets were unbelievable and all over everything. We tried to hide by eating far away from the lunch line but it was little help.

Pic 5: Hornets attacking the beef.


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*Nice!*

Glad to see the picts! I like going up to Sugar Bowl to hike along the PCT. Always see lots of cyclists on the drive up from Donners Lake.

My next local century  is going to be the exact inverse of what you just did


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Ready to return*

After lunch we were ready to ride back up the grade to Soda Springs and down. The weather was very nice at this point and we were feeling a lot more energized after lunch. I ate too much but enjoyed every mouthful.

Pic1: Desert!

Pic 2: The lunch stop. 32 miles into the ride. Riders, hornets, and good food. Don't block the fire lane though. The lady really yells at you!

Pic 3: Nice cabin on the Yuba River. I bet that thing is awesome in winter. Me, my honey, and roaring fire watching the snow come down. I can only dream.

Pic 4 & 5: Coming back into Soda Springs. Neat little town. Fun in the winter with the little ski resort behind it. Beyond the town is Serene Lakes and lots of cabins. If you are adventurous you can MTB down into Onion Valley and Creek. From there you can access the headwaters of the American River.

Pic 6: Sugar Bowl Ski, er, Ghost Resort. No one there but some Search and Rescue crews practicing.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*The End!*

I really do like the mountains up here.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Back down towards Donner and Truckee*

After Sugar Bowl you begin the descent. Fun and fast but I wouldn't want to screw up here. We kept our speed down because of the granite sand here and there that blows onto the road. The views are outstanding and you get to see they better on the downhill run.

Pic 1: Maybe I can afford this one? Cool cabin at the top of the pass. Not sure why anyone would build there but I guess it didn't work out too well.

Pic 2: My wife just coming over the top of the pass. She was laughing at my feeble attempts to photograph her without falling over. All downhill for a while from here.

Pic 3: Looking back at the descent. One of those almost postcard moments.

Pic 4: At the bottom of the run on the east side of Donner Lake is the Donner Party memorial. For those of you who don't know the story, these guys tried crossing the Sierras late in the fall in the 1850's. Didn't work out too well and they had to resort to cannibalism to survive. Ugh.

Pic 5: Faces of Resolve.

Pic 6: Almost back to Squaw Valley. Buses. . .just can't avoid them no matter how hard you try.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Took the bike trail on the last mile*

We rode the Squaw Valley bike trail on the last mile back. It was a lot prettier and too much was happening on teh main road. The sun was setting behind the clouds but it was still pretty nice out. I could smell food at this point and was really looking forward to it.

Pic 1: The Trail.

Pic 2: Before the Beer! Just loaded up and locked the bikes. We made it! Now where's that pizza?

Pic 3 & 4: Inside Squaw Valley Village. Lots of condos for sale. This is one cool place to hang around. They had a great dinner of spaghetti, pizza, Sierra Nevada Pale Ale, and salad. The local highschool band was playing jazz and everyone who could brave the cold seemed to be enjoying the conclusion of the day.

Pic 5: Yummm!

Pic 6: Leaving the party and time to go home. Most people got tired of the cold and left early I think.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Might see you there!*



Steve-O said:


> Glad to see the picts! I like going up to Sugar Bowl to hike along the PCT. Always see lots of cyclists on the drive up from Donners Lake.
> 
> My next local century  is going to be the exact inverse of what you just did


My wife and I signed up for the No Hills also. The 100. We're looking forward to the differences. Watch for the guy on the black Felt F55 with a yellow Canari Brew jersey. My wife will be on here Roubaix. I think it should be a lot of fun. Never done this one before.


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*I'll be on the lookout!*



Ridgetop said:


> My wife and I signed up for the No Hills also. The 100. We're looking forward to the differences. Watch for the guy on the black Felt F55 with a yellow Canari Brew jersey. My wife will be on here Roubaix. I think it should be a lot of fun. Never done this one before.


I'll look for you... Not sure what I'm wearing (depends on how cold it is) but probably a blue PI jacket... and a Guru ti framed bike... Should be fun!


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Looks like a great event! Thanks for the report.


----------



## spot (Feb 16, 2005)

Had a great birthday. You and MB1 ride at the nicest places.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*Very nice ride....*

If there is one place I could move to in the US, it's Northern, CA. Beautiful riding, mountains and good food, what more could you ask for? Those pictures brought back great memories of when I attended Interbike in Reno ('87, '88?) and hightailed it out of there on the last day to ride the Tahoe loop. It was as beautiful and likely slightly warmer than for you -- and the views were incredible.

Thanks for bringing back some memories!

A+
Philippe


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

For all my whining about the small town life, I think we really are blessed with a lot living here. We've pretty much made up our minds that this is the place we'll spend the rest of our lives.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Really nice mountain shots. It is weird seeing people dressed warm since we have had no cool weather in the mid atlantic region yet.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I'll have to second that. Got to like little rocks though. Very pretty but I'm always exhausted when we climb out at the end. That double track is the forever road complete with soft gravel.


----------



## mtbnutty (Feb 13, 2003)

*Nice Ride Report*

Living near Auburn CA we have done this ride around the quite a few times. Because of our busy schedule this season we weren't able to do it this year. With your ride report and pictures it's as though we were there in spirit.

Great seeing Sugar Bowl also. My wife used to instruct there. And Java Sports, that's where we park our car to do the "Hole In The Ground" mountain bike loop. Any of you with a mtb. should try to do this trail if in the area. It's one of the best in the Tahoe region, IMO.


----------



## ruger9 (Feb 5, 2004)

Wow. Thanks for that! Our honeymoon was in Tahoe, just a week before or after the "Ride Around Tahoe" ("America's Most beautiful Ride"), and ever since, I've wanted to live there. Now I have TWO rides (and 1 marathon) I have to do sometime in this life in Tahoe!


----------

